# please tell me im doing the right thing for my cockatiel coz i feel so terrible



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

ok so ive decided to rehome my male cockatiel for his own safety. i have recently got 2 cats i had the one cat first asa baby kitten an was hoping i could bring her up with my bird well she inquizitively knocked his cage flying once but thank god he was ok. then i rescued a male cat who is 12 months and he took more of an interest than my kitten in my bird and hes knocked him flyin and he will try and sneak up to his cage.
atm i have to put my bird in my kitchen when im out or i go to bed, hes only safe in the rest of my flat when hes in the sme room as me coz i shoo the cats off if they go newhere near. ive decided that he needs a home with no cats and where he can be in one room not constantly moved and where he can feel safe. i feel so bad doing this but i dont no what else i can do i dont wanna get rid of any of my animals but i no ive gota do sumthing.
hes my little chick and i love him to pieces and its killing me doing this i no its right but i dont want to do it. please sum1 tell me im doing the right thing or am i doing the wrong thing even?? what scares me is if one day the cats go in the room i put him in coz my one cat can open doors and if they take a shining to timmy an im not home


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Re home the bird,something is bound to happen,and even if it doesn't the bird will be aware it's being stared at...It would be cruel to keep it...There are plenty of folks will give it a good safe home.

A friend in America only last week had a parakeet killed by their cat,and they had been together many years.Given the opportunity cats will revert back to a killing machine.


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

I was worried about the same thing a couple of months ago as my lovebird had died of old age and I wanted to get another bird but was worried as I have 3 cats and they were always very interested in the lovebird. I did not want to scare any new bird to death. 

I now have a sun conure who is full of beans and seems to not mind them. 

The first thing I can think of is if the cats can knock over the cage is it possible to get a more stable cage with a sturdy stand. Other things to do is make sure the cage is in a corner of the room next to walls so it can always get away from harm. This also happens to be where my parrot has his food so he always feels safe when eating. I cover up my bird at night and the cats seem to not notice him as much. 

Once you know your bird is physically save from harm with a good cage and safe area to escape to its really a matter of if the bird is generally stressed by being around the cats. My parrot isnt bothered but other birds may get really stressed. How is your bird in its self? 

Hope this helps but please do not feel bad. X


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

ive tried changing his cage but the cats just sit ontop of of his cage and put there paws through. the main time he is safe is when hes shut in the kitchen. i think my cats have scared him as he never used to be as quiet and hes not 2 keen to have me near him much nemore. i suppose i just thought if i could find him sumwhere where the people have loadsa birds no cats and all the time to get timmy back to how he was or even better then i cud sacrifice not having him but i feel so bad for even thinking bout that. i just want the best for him. plus my place is so small i cant keep him sat in one room cause theres just not enuff space i just dunno


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Its might sound cruel but if my cats try to sit on the cage I spray them with water and bird gets I nice shower at the same time. Mine now dont jump on the cage and if they did the parrot would peck them in our case anyway.

If this does not work then in a small space not much you can do. The bigger the cage the better as your bird can get away from the cats if you put the cage against a corner wall. Parrot cages are generally the sturdy ones that will be safe, but if you havent got the room for a cage like that I'm not sure. You could try and look for smaller cages that are very sturdy with stands you may find one and then try and train the cat with water spray to stop them jumping.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

littleblackcat said:


> ive tried changing his cage but the cats just sit ontop of of his cage and put there paws through. the main time he is safe is when hes shut in the kitchen. i think my cats have scared him as he never used to be as quiet and hes not 2 keen to have me near him much nemore. i suppose i just thought if i could find him sumwhere where the people have loadsa birds no cats and all the time to get timmy back to how he was or even better then i cud sacrifice not having him but i feel so bad for even thinking bout that*. i just want the best for him*. plus my place is so small i cant keep him sat in one room cause theres just not enuff space i just dunno


Then re home him...you would be doing the right thing for your bird.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I dont want to be hard but re-home him or the cats ...

You created the problem yourself by bringing the cats in, its now up to you to solve it before someone gets hurt.


----------

